# How much of a mix to kill re-sprouting grape vines



## Bobcat (Sep 14, 2005)

Cut some big grape vines two years ago. Those that were able to capture some sun light have make a serious re-sprouting effort. Many of these vines had a 3-4 inch diameter, so I would think they have a good root system. I was planning to mix up some Roundup and spray these fresh sprouts. But, I am not sure of how strong the mix should be, and how serious I should be when spraying. Suggestions ?
bob


----------



## Stump Man (Sep 14, 2005)

I have been using Tordon, infact last year I cut down a 3' diam willow and painted stump and it never sprouted again. You must put it on right after cutting the tree. Works better than roundup. Any farm supply place should have it. You use it full strength. Good Luck


----------



## Bobcat (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I will check on this Tordon product. I am now aware that the treatment should be done at cutting time. bob


----------



## JamesTX (Sep 15, 2005)

Tordon is a restricted use chemical (at least it is in Texas). You'll need a license to purchase it.

Try a Remedy and diesel mix (1 part Rememdy to 3 parts diesel) on a fresh cut stump.


----------



## Stump Man (Sep 15, 2005)

Tordon isn't restricted here in Maine


----------



## JamesTX (Sep 15, 2005)

Really? Picloram is the active ingredient on Tordon, right?


----------



## gumneck (Sep 16, 2005)

Bobcat said:


> Cut some big grape vines two years ago. Those that were able to capture some sun light have make a serious re-sprouting effort. Many of these vines had a 3-4 inch diameter, so I would think they have a good root system. I was planning to mix up some Roundup and spray these fresh sprouts. But, I am not sure of how strong the mix should be, and how serious I should be when spraying. Suggestions ?
> bob


25% would do it. If you are really wanting to kill it, water the vine well two days ahead of when you spray with RU. If you mixed it...say 33% you can be sure it will kill it especially if you expose some roots.


----------



## tordon22 (Sep 17, 2005)

banvel will work too and will save you some bucks. You need to use a material with very low solubility in water that maintains a high residual effect in the soil. Also, are there any plans to replant something in this area for the next 10 years???? Something to consider when using materials as such. These are way different that glyphosate in their persistance. Not calling anyone a liar, but find it hard to belive Tordon 22k is not restricted in Maine with all the potatoes in the ground! Mabey it is just the 101 that you can get? Anyway, its great stuff. I use it on skeleton weed, knapweed, puncture vine and a few others. Many times I tank mix with 2,4-D, Banvel and Tordon with some Telar DF. At the right proportions its dynamite and does not harm native grasses.


----------



## Elmore (Sep 19, 2005)

3 oz. Roundup per 1g water should be more than enough with repeated applications. I use a methylated seed oil adjuvant called Scoil in addition to glyphosate and get great results with reduced concentrations.


----------

